# 'CHECKER 1' pH TESTER



## NorthernWinos (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone use the Checker 1 pH tester????



<TABLE =Catalog id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="20%">


Checker 1 Economical pH Tester


Simple meter that provides fast &amp; accurate pH measurement. Uses replaceable pH electrode &amp; works for 3,000 hours before changing batteries.</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$54.99</TD></TR></T></TABLE>




How does it work????? Do you like using it????


I use pH test strips and not sure they are giving me a very accurate reading.


Didn't much care for the Acid Titration Kit....most of our wines are dark red and I could never get a good reading with that set up.


----------



## scotty (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a ph meter that i never used. I just dont know enough about ph to want to mess with it.




I use acid test.


I really need lots of input on the ph of wine.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

The pH meters in general are very easy to use. Once you calibrate them with the proper solutions they read the pH on the digital readout. This makes the titration kits very easy to use. Perform the test as you would normally, but instead of needing to see the color change, keep the probe in the test jar and when it hits 8.2 you are at the point of change. Take your reading at that point and make any necessary calculations for the test and you are done. 


The paper test strips aren't really very accurate because they are susceptible to user reading errors(especially if you are color blind). I have a different meter than this one, but they all are a vast improvement over none at all. And remember if you buy it from George, you know it will work well with somebody standing behind it.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Bert (Feb 11, 2008)

Appleman; Isn't the pH number we are looking for 8.2 or have I been doing it wrong all this time??


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes Bert it should be 8.2, I mis-typed again and didn't notice it. Good Catch.


----------



## Bert (Feb 11, 2008)

That's OK.....I was thinking that I may have been useing the wrong number..


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like I need to get the fluids to mix in there as well as a probe cleaner....Do I still need to get a kit of some sort????? Is this still complicated to do????? *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have just one test kit and can get replacement sodium hydroxide for it, you don't need the whole kits each time. You do need the solutions for calibrating it and safe storage so the probe lasts longer. Give George a call and he can tell you everything you need to get set up.


----------



## K&GB (Feb 11, 2008)

Northern,


I boughtthat one and it came with both calibration solutions, but they were in foil bags that I had to tear open and pour into something. I also bought bottles of the 4.01 and 7.01 buffer solutions. I think that's the same thing as the calibration solutions. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, after calibration, this thing's a snap to use. Never heard of using it with the acid titration kits. Wow! Great tip Appleman. Thanks!


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 12, 2008)

K&amp;G, yes the 4.01 and 7.01 buffer solutions are used for calibration. The probes last longer if they are kept wet, and I always used the 7.01 buffer for that in the lab and field in my chemist days. I just made sure that there was some in the little plastic boot that fit over the probe when not in use.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 12, 2008)

This is sounding more complicated all the time.....



I thought you'd just dipthe probein the wine and get a reading...I'm not great at mixing soulutions...


Could someone hold my hand and walk me through a tutorial...or is there one on the Forum someplace.....?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2008)

NW there is nothing difficult at all about using it. The pH test is totally brain free. Once calibrated(once should do for months) just stick it in the sample and read the digital readout. 


The other stuff I talk about is when you are doing a TA test. It is much easier than the normal one, because you could care less about colors and changes. Just add the NaOH until the pH meter read 8.2 and you are done. If the test concentration you use needs any conversion, it will be listed with the tes.


----------



## K&GB (Feb 12, 2008)

NW,


Pulled out my instructions for the PH checker to make sure I don't steer you wrong. 


1. Soak the bulb (end of checker) in 7.01 solution for two hours to condition the bulb.


2. Calibrate the checker. Turn it on and dip it 1/4" into the 7.01 solution. Wait for the display to stop changing and then adjust the "7" screw on top until the display reads 7.01. Rinse and dip it 1/4" into the 4.01 solution and adjust the "4" screw until the display reads 4.01. 


3. Ready for use. Just turn it on and dip it 1/4" into your wine sample and wait for the reading to stabilize. Simple. That's it.


4. The bulb comes with a cover. Put a few drops of solution into the cover for starage to keep the bulb from drying out.


Here's some important info regarding PH in wine, pasted from Lum Eisenman's The Home Winemaker's Manual available on the resources page.


"Low wine pH values inhibit wine bacteria, but wine yeasts are not affected. When wine has a low pH, sugar fermentation progresses more evenly, and malolactic fermentation is easier to control. Bentonite is more effective in removing excess protein from wines with low pH values. In addition, red wines with low pH values have more and better color, and white wines do not brown as easily. 
The situation is much different when wine pH values are high. Bacteria multiply rapidly in high pH wines, and unwanted bacterial fermentations become more troublesome. High pH wines are less biologically stable, and they have poorer chemical stability. Red and white wines have poorer color when the pH is high. Wines with high pH values always require more attention and greater care than wines with low pH values. 
Only the molecular form of sulfur dioxide is effective against wine microbes. When wine pH is low, very small additions of free sulfur dioxide give winemakers an effective tool for managing wine microbes. In wines with high pH values, excessive quantities of sulfur dioxide are needed to control microbes effectively. 
Controlling microorganisms is very important, so winemakers maintain 20 to 30 milligrams per liter of free sulfur dioxide in their wines from the completion of the fermentations until the wine is bottled. However, such small quantities of free sulfur dioxide will not be adequate unless wine pH is low. "


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank You!!!! ....I think I understand a little more now.....I will get one of these little testers on my next order.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 6, 2008)

Appleman: you are refering to a .2NaOH solution are you not?


Salute!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 6, 2008)

Either the .1N or .2N NaOH work. Just slightly different conversion for the two- one is half as strong as the other.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Oct 22, 2008)

The Checker 1 is great and fairly cheap. I agree the packets are a pain. The bottles of solution are much easier. The cleaner and storage solution are a good idea too. If the probe dries out it can be a bad thing...


----------

